# Mr. Robot: An ongoing cyberpunk–thriller drama television series



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2015)

So, I have been following this show and it's supposedly very accurate to the world of hacking that television have ever manage to produce. First a little detail about the show:

Mr. Robot

*Plot from IMDb:*
Follows a young computer programmer (Malek) who suffers from social anxiety disorder and forms connections through hacking. He's recruited by a mysterious anarchist, who calls himself Mr. Robot.

*Premise (from Wiki):*
The series follows Elliot Alderson, a young man living in New York City, who works at Allsafe as a cyber security engineer. Elliot has social anxiety disorder, but connects to people by hacking them and acts as a cyber vigilante. He is recruited by a mysterious social-anarchist known as "Mr. Robot", and joins his team of hackers, known as "fsociety". One of their missions is to take down one of the largest corporations in the world, E Corp (known as "Evil Corp" by Elliot), a company that Elliot is paid to protect.

*Representational poster: *
*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTE0Mjc1MTk2MjFeQTJeQWpwZ15BbWU4MDk2NzI4MDYx._V1_SX214_AL_.jpg

In the first episode, Elliot 
To get an idea about how real hacking is portrayed in this show, lets read this quote from an article on Wired:


> In the pilot episode’s opening scene, Elliot tells the kiddie-porn purveyor that although the guy used the Tor network to anonymize his online activity and encrypt his traffic, the exit nodes in Tor bleed plaintext unless the sender encrypts the data end-to-end—he who controls the exit nodes controls the traffic. There are also references to Gnome, Linux, rootkits and .DAT files.



Elliot uses various methods to hack into people's digital life. He uses social engineer to get access to people's Facebook profiles. In later episodes, a girl uses IRC to chat on a channel on one of Freenode's servers. Sadly she's kicked and banned.

Elliot believes that how much secure you make the networks, in the end the weakest link in the chain will be humans. And it is these humans, which Elliot hacks to get access to any info that he wants. Incredible show. Great attention to details!

*Imdb*: Mr. Robot (TV Series 2015? ) - IMDb
*Wiki*: hhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_%28TV_series%29
*Excellent Article on Wired* that lists down whats good and what's bad in the show so far: Mr. Robot Is the Best Hacking Show Yet?But It's Not Perfect | WIRED


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 3, 2015)

Sounds interesting. How many episodes have been released so far?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> Sounds interesting. How many episodes have been released so far?


So far ..6 episodes


----------



## ankushv (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Mr robot ep 8 got me interested back again .


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Mr.Robot is the best TV series made for Geeks till date ? 
I am new to watching TV Series; Have only Seen Gods of Arena;GoT;Band Of Brothers.
Now I started with Mr.Robot. Only completed EP01.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I left watching Mr Robot after 5th episode. I don't know how can you call it as "best" of anything ! It started well, but it's slow like hell.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I left watching Mr Robot after 5th episode. I don't know how can you call it as "best" of anything ! It started well, but it slow like hell.



Mr Robot is slow. And that is 'intentional'.
Part of it remains in the fact that Michael Bazzell, the technical assistant for Mr Robot and the creator of the show Sam Esmail wants to do hacking right in the show. And if you have any idea about what hacking is, you would know it isn't "adventurous". Atleast in the way we know "adventurous".
Problem is that we as viewers are so use to hack n' slash hacking, people typing fast to hack faster, and random numbers on screen and two people typing together to hack even more faster, that when a show like Mr Robot arrives, which portrays a very real scenario of how hacking is done, mostly by social engineering, we feel it isn't exciting.

I as a viewer, greatly appreciate the nature of the show and even if that seems slow, I know it atleast is trying to remain true to the hacking world, by not glamouring it beyond proportion. This show have a lot of themes to discuss and attention to detail is very much. Really liking the show so far.

I will watch episode 8 today, and someone said it's good.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 14, 2015)

I suppose the substance use/abuse angle is quite important too.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't know how people find it slow at all. Every episode the writers mess with your presumed theories about the whole ordeal. They keep breaking all the clichés and you never seem to be able to predict anything. I think many people haven't realized that a lot of things aren't the way as is shown. 



Spoiler



there were many theories questioning the existence of Mr robot. Elliot is an unreliable narrator and we see things from his point of view. You would be like, yeah this typical cliche event is gonna happen but it doesnt. The writers keep fking with your mind.



This is not a typical show which presents everything in a platter. I think many people are simply gobbling up what is shown instead of being more critical.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2015)

I left watching at episode 3. It's like 10% hacking and the rest is about relationships. Describing relationships using hacking terms is not what i call hacking. Too much gaygiri too. I thought it was a serious series about hacking seeing the praise but in the end the show tries to target a wide audience.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Mr Robot is slow. And that is 'intentional'.
> Part of it remains in the fact that Michael Bazzell, the technical assistant for Mr Robot and the creator of the show Sam Esmail wants to do hacking right in the show. And if you have any idea about what hacking is, you would know it isn't "adventurous". Atleast in the way we know "adventurous".
> Problem is that we as viewers are so use to hack n' slash hacking, people typing fast to hack faster, and random numbers on screen and two people typing together to hack even more faster, that when a show like Mr Robot arrives, which portrays a very real scenario of how hacking is done, mostly by social engineering, we feel it isn't exciting.
> 
> ...



I agree with your views but still can't seem to develop interest for it. Maybe sometime, I will watch it.


----------



## harry10 (Aug 15, 2015)

This show requires a lot of patience. I have no clue how hacking is done but still I find it intriguing the way they are showing bits and pieces of it. Well there aren't any other interesting new shows so I will stick with this for this season at least.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 15, 2015)

The current part going on is really very interesting. Catchup


----------



## ankushv (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah , I feel it's becoming intresting now .


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2015)

WTF just happened in Ep 8. Just WTF!!!



Spoiler



SPOILER IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED Ep 8


Spoiler



Elliot is ... son of Mr Robot!! So does he lost memories of his childhood?






The way he decoded his history using a virtual OS, ripping an Audio CD, and decrypting pics out of it! Too much man!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> WTF just happened in Ep 8. Just WTF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This was speculated on reddit too.
Real plot twister : 



Spoiler



Darlene is Elliott sister


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, i do work as a Penetration Tester IRL, and i understand almost everything they do on this show, and i can say that this is the closest any TV show has got to depict a hacker/security guy. The way security guys think, tools they use, the technique (social engineering), is how today hacking is usually done. Though yes, i'd agree that this show has pivoted into too many distractions since the Pilot, and now seems more of a drug_abuse/amnesia/too_much_sex sort of a show, it still interests me due to it's very technical nature and addictive storyline. It's slow and you need to have a lot of patience to actually understand what's going on and really enjoy it.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2015)

I have been reading some Reddit on Mr Robot. And there are so many theories on what's happening in the show. One of the (seemingly absurd) theory have to do with Time Travel !!

*m.reddit.com/r/MrRobot/comments/3h712b/theory_spoilers_e_corp_elliot_corp_time_travel/

There are many references to the movie Back to the Future throughout the show! And I love this fact.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 17, 2015)

ratul said:


> Well, i do work as a Penetration Tester IRL, and i understand almost everything they do on this show, and i can say that this is the closest any TV show has got to depict a hacker/security guy. The way security guys think, tools they use, the technique (social engineering), is how today hacking is usually done. Though yes, i'd agree that this show has pivoted into too many distractions since the Pilot, and now seems more of a drug_abuse/amnesia/too_much_sex sort of a show, it still interests me due to it's very technical nature and addictive storyline. It's slow and you need to have a lot of patience to actually understand what's going on and really enjoy it.



Finally a decent comment about the show. When I first watched the episode, (I am following it even before it was actually started airing) I was like .. who will watch it, its too geeky to understand even for regular computer guy and atleast in India, I rarely see guys with that level or say area of knowledge of computers and security, then who will be the audience. I thoroughly enjoyed it as I know more than one way of doing things they were showing, I even paused lots of time to actually see what they are goofing up on terminal screen. 

After watching it, I desperately wanted to recommend it to people around me but sadly I realised that I know no one who is geeky enough to watch and enjoy it. 

     [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], thanks buddy for starting this thread, I was reluctant to start one myself a month back..  

So, after watching first episode, thrilled, I looked upon reviews online and most of them were exactly as I predicted, I guess there are many nerds out there  to love it (if not around me  )



chimera201 said:


> I left watching at episode 3. It's like 10% hacking and the rest is about relationships. Describing relationships using hacking terms is not what i call hacking. Too much gaygiri too. I thought it was a serious series about hacking seeing the praise but in the end the show tries to target a wide audience.


Were you expecting a hacking / security penetration class out of it ? ...

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I have been reading some Reddit on Mr Robot. And there are so many theories on what's happening in the show. One of the (seemingly absurd) theory have to do with Time Travel !!
> 
> *m.reddit.com/r/MrRobot/comments/3h712b/theory_spoilers_e_corp_elliot_corp_time_travel/
> 
> There are many references to the movie Back to the Future throughout the show! And I love this fact.




This is first time I am reading time travel buff on Mr. Robot series , I am more inclined towards Dissociative Identity Disorder (Multiple Personality Disorder): Signs, Symptoms, Treatment theory which actually makes sense. Mr. Robot could be his step father as it was referred many times about death of his father as well as Angela's mother. This series reminds me more about fight club movie but Elliot and Tyrell can't be same guy as Gideon discussion with both confirms it ie. as his employ and has his employer. Somewhere I feel that its still Elliot and Mr. Robot same guy, since his father died, Elliot has created Mr. Robot who is fighting to bring down Evil Corp.. now this EVIL Corp thing is also important.. lately I saw people other than Elliot referring it EVIL CORP all the time in recent episode, but its real name is E-Corp, so what happening all here could be something which is  created by Elliot.. which may not be Elliot at all ..(its also a theory). 

Moreover, the guy in Mirror (when elliot is seeing himself) is unrecognizable, if you pause it, you will know it.. I had forgotten about it, then saw a comment online realized that I too had same doubt.

*i1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah82/joelledunn4/mystery%20elliot_zpsk5kpeztl.jpg

It won't end here, there could be tonnes of explanation  for events... though will leave it now. 


BTW, some are right about being slow but was only around 4th or 5th episode, but lately its more interesting than ever.

Already I wrote a lot, however I hope this series (not season) won't end like LOST where they just gave a stupid afterlife theory and kaboom.. you have your answers for everything strange happened all over years


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Were you expecting a hacking / security penetration class out of it ? ...



No but i was expecting the 10% to be at-least 50%. I'll stick to watching anime. Japanese knows its target audience properly.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, Ricky its hard to find such good shows. It's going to be a classic down the line. And that frame (with the man with glasses) was really hard to find. It's just one frame! But yes, this does seems to foreshadow arrival of a new character.
 [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION]: It would be helpful if you can get together some names of Animes in similar genre as Mr Robot.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 17, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, Ricky its hard to find such good shows. It's going to be a classic down the line. And that frame (with the man with glasses) was really hard to find. It's just one frame! But yes, this does seems to foreshadow arrival of a new character.
> [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION]: It would be helpful if you can get together some names of Animes in similar genre as Mr Robot.



It could be that Elliot is not Elliot at all ie. the face we see, btw online discussion about that fame says its SAM ISMAIL , just goof up for audience..

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> No but i was expecting the 10% to be at-least 50%. I'll stick to watching anime. Japanese knows its target audience properly.



Exactly.. Mr. Robot has different kind of audience.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2015)

has there ever been a cyberpunk TV Show  besides this ? I Think the rarity of this genre is the reason why Mr Robot feels so awesoe


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> has there ever been a cyberpunk TV Show  besides this ? I Think the rarity of this genre is the reason why Mr Robot feels so awesoe


^ this. 

There aren't anime that are similar to Mr. Robot but the point is that anime are much more focused on topic like Ghost in the Shell or even Steins Gate. And Steins Gate is fully logical and reasonable


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh I loved Steins;Gate and it's one of my favourite anime. 
And yes there haven't been much cyber punk t.v. shows. Only animated ones code comes in mind. Like Johnny Quest, which was amazing.

But Mr Robot is just one of its kind.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 18, 2015)

Person Of Interest anyone.....?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2015)

So after seeing all the praise, I gave it a shot to complete it all from where I left, and I must say, I don't regret.

Ep 8 owned'em all.

PS: I must also say that I got to learn many things from this show about cyber security. It might be trivial or already known to some of you, but for me anything I learn is important. For eg, I learned what a honeypot is from ep 8. I pause all the screens and read all the code even if it sometimes doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2015)

^^ Omg. I am yet to pause all the code screens and understand all of them deeply.
I have left that to second viewing which I will do this weekend for all the episodes, before the finale of next week.

- - - Updated - - -

A good analysis of Mr Robot's portrayal of mostly accurate way of hacks. 
Mr. Robot - GeekWire


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2015)

Vyom said:


> A good analysis of Mr Robot's portrayal of mostly accurate way of hacks.
> Mr. Robot - GeekWire



Thanks for the share, really good analysis.

I too had suspicion about MMS bombing thing. Some of the things are just easier said than done.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 19, 2015)

So its season finale today, lets see what it brings..


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2015)

Ricky said:


> So its season finale today, lets see what it brings..


Penultimate episode
Finale next week


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2015)

So this episode was more like revelation, 


Spoiler



as  assumed MR. Robot is Elliot himself. So Elliot now know secret of Tyrell (the murder) and Tyrell knows about Fsociety .. 
The most shocking thing is that E-Corp wants Angela to take place of Tyrel.. ? Building plot to  make Elliot and Angela rivals, means there won't be data hack as Angela will stop Elliot this season ?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 20, 2015)

Ricky said:


> So this episode was more like revelation, as  assumed MR. Robot is Elliot himself. So Elliot now know secret of Tyrell (the murder) and Tyrell knows about Fsociety ..
> The most shocking thing is that E-Corp wants Angela to take place of Tyrel.. ? Building plot to  make Elliot and Angela rivals, means there won't be data hack as Angela will stop Elliot this season ?


From which episode did you get this information?


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm on episode 2 and I'm loving every bit of this show


----------



## ankushv (Aug 20, 2015)

Ep 09 was awesome . I will continue to watch this series with much intrest in the future  .


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> From which episode did you get this information?


Episode 9, now only 1 episode remains this season.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2015)

I am not reading above few posts since I afraid spoiler tags are not being used where necessary. Kindly use those.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I am not reading above few posts since I afraid spoiler tags are not being used where necessary. Kindly use those.



My bad, other than my comment, no one else has talked about content of episode.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Started watching the show yesterday. Gobbling episode after episode. Kinda skipped college today just to watch this. And yeah the attention to detail is great. They maintain the right balance imo showing the hacking. Not too dull not too glamorous.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just finished episode 9. Holy ****. What a revelation. Although I did expect something similar but still the writers did a good job in ****ing with our minds


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2015)

I planned to watch entire season, Ep 1 to 9 again. But didn't get time to do so. I will make sure I do watch them before the finale!


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Darn episode 10 post poned


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2015)

That's ok since now I can watch the previous episodes again.

I thought maybe they have something bigger in mind, but alas it was delayed due to similar killing happened on live tv.
Anyway, RIP that reporter.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's ok since now I can watch the previous episodes again.
> 
> I thought maybe they have something bigger in mind, but alas it was delayed due to similar killing happened on live tv.
> Anyway, RIP that reporter.



What similar killing ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2015)

Ricky said:


> What similar killing ?



It was all over the news yesterday night. A reporter was shot on Live TV by a disgruntled employee. The reporter who was just 24 years old along with the cameraman both were killed.
The finale of Mr Robot reportedly have some similar kind of killing. So the show creator's delayed the episode by a week.

Read news here: Police: Bryce Williams kills self after on-air slayings - CNN.com


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 28, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where to find the full version of this song?. I have been trying hard for past one hour

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkr_sA46AN8&index=20&list=PLDtU3tv3FtK0gR1bhUv3igIB14ruWnbcY


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a question-can someone give me the name of the app that is used to install a backdoor in this show. It happens in the show when the gay people have sex and one of them goes to the shower then the other person installs the backdoor.if its illegal then let me know.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2015)

Ofcourse its illegal. I don't really recall exact details as for that have to re-watch episode, you are talking about tyrell making out with that office boy. 

Well, I just checked it for you, basically he was rooting the device and then has installed some kind of hidden app which uses a webserver or web service to send updates from this phone online where he can probably check it. That is the reason he is asked to activate thing. 

Such things are available, you may search for child control / surveillance apps which lets parents to see where child is going, what he is texting and so on. I think this is the reason google has built in feature to "regularly" check for installed app's authenticity...it means if someone installed something in your phone without your knowledge then Google will inform you. (you can find that in under Settings in Android).


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 29, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the full version of this song?. I have been trying hard for past one hour
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkr_sA46AN8&index=20&list=PLDtU3tv3FtK0gR1bhUv3igIB14ruWnbcY


Anyone?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, finale is here.. I really got irritated with those 80's style background music as right from the beginning I had intuition that they will not hardly reveal anything.. won't spoil anything.. go and watch ..


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

It's it like doctor who.. And have they got British accent on it


----------



## ankushv (Sep 3, 2015)

Saw s01 finale . Will watch s02 .


----------



## Ricky (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know but I was disappointed by Finale, I literally lost sense of reality in show especially when Elliot is haunted by his own dead family in his mind.  Don't know but have feeling that whenever this series concludes, it will conclude in very cold way. In short, I am loosing expectations for it.. not really excited for S02 .


----------



## harry10 (Sep 5, 2015)

Boring finale.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

watched E10 of Mr Robot, wish it  wass as interesting as E01.. but there have been worse episodes in S01..
still, ill watch s02


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2015)

Not at all good finale to motivate to watch S02.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

Wtf finale. I am not able to figure out what they are trying to prove. Seems like they have skipped a lot many things they should have displayed.
On a side note the last scene was a plot twist. A serious plot twist.


----------



## ankushv (Sep 5, 2015)

Will watch s02 , but not very eagerly . I don't know what genre' this show really fits into . 
Maybe "tech" maybe "supernatural" ?
I guess the makers are clinching at all straws to keep the viewers interested .


----------



## harry10 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Wtf finale. I am not able to figure out what they are trying to prove. Seems like they have skipped a lot many things they should have displayed.
> On a side note the last scene was a plot twist. A serious plot twist.



Can't remember the last scene. Tell me in Spoilers plz..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

harry10 said:


> Can't remember the last scene. Tell me in Spoilers plz..


Okay.



Spoiler



White rose and The CEO of Ecorp having champagne while the chello is being played ?



Now that indicates a lot more complex behind the purpose of hack.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

Following post may contain mild spoiler for the Episode 10 of Mr Robot...

Wow man. I was finally able to rewatch pending 3 episodes, before watching the series finale. The finale episode lost it's technical side, but remember tech was just a tool in the show while the actual story was more about the economy of America and also the psychology of the main protagonist, the hacker, who lead the hacks.
Also remember they already finished planning whatever they had to plan till ninth episode. So this finale was only about the aftermath of the final attack, aka The Execution.

The show assumed that the final attack went through smoothly and continued to tell the story of Elliott, who supposedly had another amnesia attack.

There's nothing supernatural about the show, although one scene where Elliott was talking to the wife of Tyrell, gave me a little scare. Her eyes had some kind of hypnotizing effect. She looked like she was trying to mesmerize Elliott. But she was only fooling herself as Elliott proved too smart not to fall for her fishing attack.

The end, the after credit scene, lay the premise of second season, and I think it's very open ended to whatever would come ahead. My geeky mind thinks that Mr Robot would be going to become no less than a hero, while the evil people of Evil Corp tries to ruin the city through economics. (Remember his dialogue from the conclusion of previous episode? "I just want to save the world").

Damn, this show have potential given a good script. I would be waiting for next season for whatever the hell happened to Tyrell, as he was too important a character to just disappear from the show. (I do think the person who knocked the door in the end was Tyrell.)

Now I need sleep ...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 6, 2015)

You are the first guy here with positive review of finale... 

I actually goes with [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]  where they missed lots of things.. and created new bigger twist.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

-> Eliot slowly turns into an antihero or a villain by the end of the series because of his hallucinations
-> Tyrel slowly turns into a protagonist after he realises his sexy sexy wife was manipulating him

If the show's creators manage to pull this off, id be impressed as fook


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2015)

The biggest possibility is that the Data is still intact with the Red Dragon's army and they are plotting a huge thing on the map. Elliot is just a part of the game.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

And that quote ... that quote in the end.. with that tempo of the music... damn..



> Is any of it real? I mean, look at this. Look at it! A world built on fantasy. Synthetic emotions in the form of pills. Psychological warfare in the form of advertising. Mind-altering chemicals in the form of... food! Brainwashing seminars in the form of media. Controlled isolated bubbles in the form of social networks. Real? You want to talk about reality? We haven't lived in anything remotely close to it since the turn of the century. We turned it off, took out the batteries, snacked on a bag of GMOs while we tossed the remnants in the ever-expanding Dumpster of the human condition. We live in branded houses trademarked by corporations built on bipolar numbers jumping up and down on digital displays, hypnotizing us into the biggest slumber mankind has ever seen. You have to dig pretty deep, kiddo, before you can find anything real. We live in a kingdom of bulls**t, a kingdom you've lived in for far too long. So don't tell me about not being real.



- - - Updated - - -

Sam Esmail talks to Reddit guys about how was the series. *www.reddit.com/r/MrRobot/comments/3jjeat/so_what_did_you_think/

I think lots of people liked he finale. As someone rightly said in some comment, not every season have to end in a Grand way.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

"I just want to save the world".


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> "I just want to save the world".


That's deep you know , very deep.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

That's what I realized today when in the midst of some work at my job, I suddenly happen to remember it.

And then I googled, and first video in the result was:


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

Gonna start the series, from this weekend. Will connect later.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2015)

In the first few episodes it displays a very real picture of what the world looks from the perspective of an anti-social Geek. A good geek.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

For those looking for soundtrack, well it's not officially released yet, but some videos on this playlist have a good collection:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CJ-VcvDR6A&list=RD4CJ-VcvDR6A&index=1


----------



## newprouser (Sep 26, 2015)

Got hooked to this show the moment they showed using super su instead of typing random words to hack into computers! I never understood the role\purpose of tyrell's wife and her veiled threat to tyrell,  can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 26, 2015)

newprouser said:


> Got hooked to this show the moment they showed using super su instead of typing random words to hack into computers! I never understood the role\purpose of tyrell's wife and her veiled threat to tyrell,  can anyone enlighten me?


Same here. Not a clue about that whole subplot.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2015)

The lady was manipulating Tyrell this whole time. You can say her wife was the reason why Tyrell was so obsessed with getting power in the form of position as CEO.
Will post in detail later.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The lady was manipulating Tyrell this whole time. You can say her wife was the reason why Tyrell was so obsessed with getting power in the form of position as CEO.
> Will post in detail later.


Sure. What is her game?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Sure. What is her game?



Lust for power and money.. what else.

- - - Updated - - -



newprouser said:


> Got hooked to this show the moment they showed using super su instead of typing random words to hack into computers! I never understood the role\purpose of tyrell's wife and her veiled threat to tyrell,  can anyone enlighten me?


And you joined just to make comment here.. !


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Lust for power and money.. what else.



Exactly. It was revealed slowly that as much as Tyrell Wellick was hungry for power, her wife Joanna Wellick was more of a driving factor behind it.

*Spoilers from here:*
When Tyrell was unable to intimidate Sharon Knowles (at the dinner party) she mocked Tyrell. After some detectives came to investigate Tyrell about Sharon, Joanna distracts them by breaking her water (she was pregnant) using a fork (very risky thing to do). When he was fired from E Corp, Joanna says Tyrell that he is not welcome in her life unless he fixes it. 
In the very end episode, Joanna literally threatens Elliot saying "If you have done something to him (Tyrell), I’ll kill you". But she says that in Danish, which Elliot didn't understand.

All of this tells that Joanna is more than what meets our eyes. 



Ricky said:


> And you joined just to make comment here.. !



That's the power of this show!


----------



## newprouser (Sep 27, 2015)

Ricky said:


> And you joined just to make comment here.. !


 He he he 



Vyom said:


> That's the power of this show!


Yep!  Btw I was thinking Joanna might somehow be related to Chinese hackers. Guess we'll have to wait and watch.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2015)

newprouser said:


> Yep!  Btw I was thinking Joanna might somehow be related to Chinese hackers. Guess we'll have to wait and watch.



That's a very wild speculation. Anything made you think about that?


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2015)

Completed Episode 1. 
The "E" in the Evil Corp reminds me of the E in DELL.


----------



## newprouser (Sep 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's a very wild speculation. Anything made you think about that?


It is a speculation,  I guess I thought so based on the presumed ethnicity of Joahana


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> Completed Episode 1.
> The "E" in the Evil Corp reminds me of the E in DELL.



That's the popular belief. But... its real!



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3nSlmKU.jpg

Source: *m.reddit.com/r/MrRobot/comments/3lis6l/evil_corp_truck_in_lithuania/





newprouser said:


> It is a speculation,  I guess I thought so based on the presumed ethnicity of Joahana



Well, Joanna is Danish. Chinese hackers are from, well, China. But you never know. Anybody can be working with anyone! 
She is the most mysterious girl of this show.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Completed Episode 1.
> The "E" in the Evil Corp reminds me of the E in DELL.


You nailed it..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 28, 2015)

Ricky said:


> You nailed it..




That E Corp's logo is actually the Enron logo which was a big company which went bankrupt in 2001.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2015)

> USA’s Mr. Robot is one of the year’s most pleasant surprises. While some called the drama derivative, it went on to find its own identity. The show came close to greatness, and it left the door open for more drama and higher stakes. The big brains behind the operation, show creator Sam Esmail, may direct every episode of the sophomore season.



*www.slashfilm.com/mr-robot-season-two/

Oh yeaaah!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Sam Esmail May Direct Every Episode of Mr. Robot Season Two
> 
> Oh yeaaah!!


Isn't it in June next year.. 
Long time


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2015)

I felt cheated after watching Mr. Robot

A concept so much alike with "Fight Club" and here trying to pose as 'new'. Even the crisis it talks on final episode after the hack was the one "Fight Club" was looking for and achieved. Rami Malek was brilliant though.


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I felt cheated after watching Mr. Robot
> 
> A concept so much alike with "Fight Club" and here trying to pose as 'new'. Even the crisis it talks on final episode after the hack was the one "Fight Club" was looking for and achieved. Rami Malek was brilliant though.


Yeah and so are the plot of all other action movies.. 
Bad guys does something.. God guy saves the world and gets the girl


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2015)

I haven't watched Fight Club. (And after so much comparison to it with Mr Robot, I think I won't need to). But I can feel your sentiments.
Well, the series takes inspiration from lot of stuff, including Fight Club, but it have its own style and signature. And for that I really liked Mr Robot. I don't think that its resemblance to Fight Club should act as deterrent to enjoy Mr Robot. 

Though July 2016 is a long wait.. but I think it will worth it. Meanwhile season 1 would be waiting for me for a re run.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Yeah and so are the plot of all other action movies..
> Bad guys does something.. God guy saves the world and gets the girl



Nah, if you've seen Fight Club you know exactly what my issues are.


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Nah, if you've seen Fight Club you know exactly what my issues are.


Yup seen fight club a long time back in 2009..

Inspired by doesn't mean copying... 
There are lot of rpg games stuff etc inspired by lotr .. 
Doesn't mean it's a copy


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2015)

The cyberpunk genre is already too rare, we dont have a choice to nitpick this genre lol


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2016)

I am not sure how many guys are following the Season 2 of Mr Robot.

By Ep 7 the fans are already pulling hair! 

Pro tips if you are starting out Season 2:

1. Don't go to /r/MrRobot sub for any reading.
2. Don't google the show, some headlines of news articles decided to put massive spoiler in their titles.

JUST WATCH THE SHOW!!!!11


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I am not sure how many guys are following the Season 2 of Mr Robot.
> 
> By Ep 7 the fans are already pulling hair!
> 
> ...



I lost interest in this show after first 3 episodes.

Too pretentious. And, all the split personality issues could have resolved with a good doctor but kept alive to be unique.
Really liked the S01 but .... tell me it rises again after 3rd ep in S02.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I lost interest in this show after first 3 episodes.
> 
> Too pretentious. And, all the split personality issues could have resolved with a good doctor but kept alive to be unique.
> Really liked the S01 but .... tell me it rises again after 3rd ep in S02.


Personally the show started to get better after episode 4. And after the big reveal of episode 7, the show just went to original standards.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Personally the show started to get better after episode 4. And after the big reveal of episode 7, the show just went to original standards.


This 

Especially when the hacking came back in episode 5-6

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vyom (Aug 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I lost interest in this show after first 3 episodes.
> 
> Too pretentious. And, all the split personality issues could have resolved with a good doctor but kept alive to be unique.
> Really liked the S01 but .... tell me it rises again after 3rd ep in S02.



If you judged the show by only watching first 3 episodes and lost interest... maybe the show isn't meant to you anyway.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> If you judged the show by only watching first 3 episodes and lost interest... maybe the show isn't meant to you anyway.


May be.
b/w first 3 episodes of season 2.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2016)

yes first 3 episodes was  crap because it wasnt related to hacking, it became a drama but now the standards have gone back to it's roots


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> yes first 3 episodes was  crap because it wasnt related to hacking, it became a drama but now the standards have gone back to it's roots



Had lost on it by those episodes.. however, later episode brought back the interest.. But this latest reveal was something I never wanted to happen as was already guessed right from S02E01 ..  .. now internet is reacting as if something big happened but we knew it all the way..


----------



## ZTR (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Had lost on it by those episodes.. however, later episode brought back the interest.. But this latest reveal was something I never wanted to happen as was already guessed right from S02E01 ..  .. now internet is reacting as if something big happened but we knew it all the way..


You must be frequent on /r/MrRobot then it seems 

Cause I hadn't seen that twist coming 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn the latest episode Season 2 Ep 8 was a BLAST....




Spoiler



And that too without Elliot the whole episode...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Damn the latest episode Season 2 Ep 8 was a BLAST....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Came here just to say same....  



Spoiler



Darlene has gone rogue after her first kill, apparently CISCO could be her second kill ...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2016)

Latest episode was kind of boring. 

And now what, are we seeing third Elliot ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2016)

I didn't find it boring. It's just that there is so much over speculation of the little things, of course some of the predictions will be right.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Latest episode was kind of boring.
> 
> And now what, are we seeing third Elliot ?



I agree


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Latest episode was kind of boring.
> 
> And now what, are we seeing third Elliot ?


Spoilers after Season 2 Ep 9 below:


Spoiler



Don't think it's third Eliot. He only see Mr Robot right? Not himself? I think that depicts Elliot is now being aware when Mr Robot takes control.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2017)

*SPOILERS FROM HERE UNTIL SEASON 2 OF MR ROBOT*

...

Now that the Season 2 of show is long over... Who here have watched Fight Club? I was unfortunate that I didn't watch Fight Club before, and just saw it last week.

What are your views about Mr Robot compared to Fight Club, who have similar intents to destroy corporations, but by different means.


----------

